# New to group



## Maleka1 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi. I’ve been married for almost 19 years. It is good, I think to get other people points of views who don’t know who you are. Talking to family and friends I feel at times they doesn’t really give it to you straight. I have 4 amazing kids and 2 dogs. Life is good but I think it can always get and be better.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Maleka1! Join in to the conversations when you can!


----------

